# Apple Puff Omelet Recipe



## PA Baker (Aug 29, 2005)

*Apple Puff Omelet*

¼ c sweet butter
2 large apples, peeled, cored and thinly sliced
¼ c brown sugar
1 tsp ground cinnamon
4 large eggs
¼ c granulated sugar
¼ tsp cream of tartar
1 Tbsp confectioners’ sugar (optional)

Preheat oven to 450F. Heat butter or margarine in a medium-size skillet and sauté the apples for 5 minutes over low heat. Mix together brown sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle over apples. Toss and continue to sauté apples for about 10 minutes, until they caramelize. The mixture will be thick and syrupy. Spoon mixture into an 8x8” baking dish and keep hot in the oven.

Separate eggs. Whisk yolks and granulated sugar in a small bowl until fairly thick. In a large bowl, beat egg whites with cream of tartar until stiff and shiny. Fold into yolk mixture, a third at a time. Pour egg mixture over the apples and bake for 8-10 minutes. The omelet will be puffed and golden. 

Remove from the oven and, if desired, sprinkle with confectioners’ sugar. Serve immediately.

_Serves 4_


----------



## kadesma (Aug 30, 2005)

Pa, this looks yummy..I'm going to try this sometime soon..I have two trees of ripe apples and everything else I need...Now to get Ethan well and maybe I can get this made for a treat for the kids...Thanks you..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

Oh! Oh!  Can I have a piece??


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2005)

Pds how does two pieces sound?   

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

Even better!


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 31, 2005)

PA Baker, thanks very much for this recipe.  It sounds really good.  My two little boys are apple fanatics and I am sure will devour this in no time.  I will make this as a treat for them for labor day breakfast.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

This looks soooooo good, perhaps it's the distinct nip in the air right now but I just can't seem to get enough of dishes with cinnamon in them!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds "yummy", just bought some apples so will have to make this in the next few days. Thanks.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 1, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> This looks soooooo good, perhaps it's the distinct nip in the air right now but I just can't seem to get enough of dishes with cinnamon in them!


 
Glad you and thumper like the looks of this!  I'm the same way right now, IC, I'm craving anything with apples, cinnamon or pumpkin!  I think after such a long, hot summer, I anxious for anything that makes it feel more like fall!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2005)

Guess I'd better buy me a bag of apples this weekend!


----------



## jkath (Oct 1, 2005)

How did I miss this when you first posted it?
Oh my, this sounds great!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 1, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> How did I miss this when you first posted it?
> Oh my, this sounds great!


I agree!

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 2, 2005)

> I think after such a long, hot summer, I anxious for anything that makes it feel more like fall!


 Well, we never got much of a summer here, but instinctually I get into the fall mood come mid-September no matter how hot or cold the summer was (or wasn't!) 

Fall is such an awesome season, and if you can manage to have good weather it is that much better!


----------

